# All I can do now is Hurry up and wait...



## Sizzle709 (24 Mar 2011)

This has got to be the worst part of this whole process. I've wanted to join the forces ever since I was a wee-lad. Even going as far as almost dropping out after grade 10 in order to speed up the process, I was talked out of it by my principle as he had recommended I wait until I finish High School. I tried to apply in August of 2010 but was told to come back in March. Early 2011 I dropped my forms off to the RC and got myself in shape over the next couple of months. I had my Interview, Medical and CFAT on the 17th and was told I should recieve a call in a couple weeks...

I'm hoping that I get to go to BMQ for April 11th 2011, as I have been merit listed for ACISS (LCIS Tech), Its been a long long wait so far and the days are slowly grinding out I just want to get my life going and am sick of sitting around after high school. I mean I am only 19 but the earlier I start the more successful I will be. I'm gonna call the RC on April 1st to see if anything new has developed but besides all that.

Anyone have anymore ideas on what I might be able to do to speed up the process?

Thanks in Advance,

Sean


----------



## jwtg (24 Mar 2011)

Sizzle709 said:
			
		

> Anyone have anymore ideas on what I might be able to do to speed up the process?



It's brutal, but you just have to wait.  You're merit listed so now it's just a waiting game.  The title of the thread is spot-on- all you can do now is hurry up and wait.

If it's what you want, the wait is worth it.  19 is very young, so don't be idle.  Take some courses, make some money, figure out a plan B because nothing is certain in this life.  You could end up injured at BMQ and jeopardize your military career.  Try not to throw all your eggs in one basket.

Not to be a pessimist- I just have some experience with having all of your eggs in a basket, and having the basket smashed before your eyes.  Always have a plan B.


----------



## Sizzle709 (24 Mar 2011)

That's some great advice.. Ill start working on a plan b just incase.

Thanks

Sean


----------



## Sizzle709 (11 Apr 2011)

Apparently my application is gone to the selection board..

Still waiting.


----------



## Booty22 (11 Apr 2011)

Sizzle709 said:
			
		

> Apparently my application is gone to the selection board..
> 
> Still waiting.




Thats good news!  Hope your selected ASAP!


----------



## wson (11 Apr 2011)

In the same boat dude, Good luck. Got my fingers crossed


----------



## Sizzle709 (14 Apr 2011)

wson said:
			
		

> In the same boat dude, Good luck. Got my fingers crossed



Good luck man! Heres to hoping!


----------



## Sizzle709 (23 Apr 2011)

Yay, Swearing in July 26th, Basic for the 1st of August.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Apr 2011)

Congrats. Remember to keep your head up when you're at CFSCE, you'll escape eventually.


----------



## Sizzle709 (23 Apr 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Congrats. Remember to keep your head up when you're at CFSCE, you'll escape eventually.



Haha, thank you for the advice. Gonna be a long 13 weeks when it finally comes but it is all worth it in the long run!


----------



## 2 2PPCLI 1978 (15 Nov 2011)

its the army get used to the hurry up and wait but it is worth the wait


----------



## jasonf6 (15 Nov 2011)

Oh ya, if the Army didn't already have a slogan it would be "Hurry up and wait".  Get used to it. 

At least you now have a basic date.  I'm waiting for my references to get off their butts and answer the phone because that's all the RC needs before sending my file to the manager in Borden (I believe).  Then it's a waiting game but I HOPE to not wait too long as I've already been granted RSBP (recruit bypass).


----------



## frank1515 (15 Nov 2011)

You guys both know this thread has last been active in April 2011 right?


----------



## jasonf6 (15 Nov 2011)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> You guys both know this thread has last been active in April 2011 right?


Nope, but too late now to take it back.


----------

